# Navarre Beach 10/20-10/21



## AllYakedUp

Fished Navarre beach 10/20-10/21 and had a great time! Everyone was so nice! Those nice people on the pier yelled after I got to close.
But it was my fault, of course. I love everyone heal the world.


----------



## TailRazor

Nice catch, surprised you didn't have lead flying at you.


----------



## JD7.62

Youre suppose to stay 300ft (100 yards) from the pier at all times. I woulda been pissed if you were just 40 yards away too. Show a little respect instead of bad mouthing people. Not every one can get out and fish in kayak like we can!


----------



## PBTH

Yep, please stay the required distance away from the pier, 300yds. Not only is it the law, it's polite.

Good job on the bobo, king and dodo.


----------



## AllYakedUp

1. I was coming back to shore not just hanging around fishing.2. There was no one fishing on the side when I trolled back.
3. They came "running" over once they saw me.
4. Who are they to verbally attack me, they have no idea who I am.
5. Sorry, I did not have a range finder to make sure I was in regulation of state law.


----------



## JD7.62

You're still at fault and giving us yakkers a bad name. I know where you launched and there is no need to get within 200 yards of the pier to get back to that launch, let alone, 40!

Seems like common sense, not a range finder is what you need. 

It would have been one thing if you admitted your mistake but instead you immediately started bad mouthing people for your own mistakes. That attitude won't get you far around here.


----------



## Ivarie

All sides probably got their panties in a wad. That said, you're now aware of the law and are still getting defensive about it. 

Either way, nice fishes.


----------



## joeyheaf

When you start the thread out by saying you "trolled 100 yards away from the pier" it does make it sound like you were just sitting there fishing the pier area. Why be within 500 yards of the pier when you have a kayak? Dont be a defensive prick when someone calls you out....if you weren't aware of the proper etiquette then now you know. 

And who are they to "verbally attack" you haha? Comeon man, put your big boy pants on and say with me "sticks and stones......". You were lucky some of those guys weren't throwin 3 oz. leads your way.


----------



## AllYakedUp

Whatever, bro! I made a mistake and got yelled at. I respond and I give yakers a bad name. It doesn't matter it's over. You don't like the post complain and have it removed. Other than that peace.


----------



## AllYakedUp

Look what someone posted about those nice pier fisherman........He should be ashamed! As for the other group, dude just because you spent $1000 on reels, rods and setup doesn't give you the right to come running in and crashing the rail pushing the people who were already there out of the way or throwing over with your braid and burning off the mono line. You guys invariably are the same ones who sit on of the rails, loudly cuss and shout about topics not fit for a bordello let alone a family pier.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AllYakedUp

What are you crazy? So, its ok to talk trash to anyone. "Put on big boy pants" Lead slings both ways bro


----------



## Magic Mike

Alright man, you got 11 posts and are apparently from out of town. Not sure what your aim is here, but pissing off local fisherman (whether pier or yak) is not really a good idea. Quit trying to act tough, it won't earn you any respect. And thinking you would stand a chance slinging lead with the pier guys will land you in a hospital real quick. You caught some nice fish, go out and do it again... just stay away from fishing piers or fishing bridges.


----------



## AllYakedUp

There was no point, just posted some pictures and called someone a pier zombie. People got mad. I don't haft to act tuff, pier fisherman don't scare me, they creep me out. I can post what I like and your right I don't live in florida only come to fish. I gave my opinion, just like you posted yours. If someone does not like it don't read it.


----------



## joeyheaf

AllYakedUp said:


> Whatever, bro! I made a mistake and got yelled at. I respond and I give yakers a bad name. It doesn't matter it's over. You don't like the post complain and have it removed. Other than that peace.


No, if you had a valid reason to be upset you'd have plenty of reason to respond or get on here and talk trash or whatever you want to call what you're doing. Instead you're mad that someone yelled at you for not doing what you're supposed to or being courteous and now your pouting because nobody on here agrees with you.

This forum is an easy place to make friends and fishing buddies (even when you make stupid mistakes like fishing 40 yards from the pier) but when you're a prick instead of saying "my fault, I had no idea" everyone's going to jump on your case about it.


----------



## AllYakedUp

So, I'm in the water fishing minding my own business. I got to close to the pier, people got mad, and they started yelling. I was like "What are they talking about". Made it to shore, thought to myself man I pissed those guys off. Now, I'm pouting, which you cannot determine since we aren't actually in the same place and your unable to read my facial expressions. What have I learned? 1. It is ok to yell at strangers even if the said stranger does or does not know what their doing. 2. The person being yelled at has no right to an opinion. 3. I should feel lucky that I was not hit with fishing lead, which goes back to the first point of yelling , its ok to sling lead at a stranger.


----------



## Magic Mike

In no way is slinging lead at someone or something (boat/yak) okay... but some idiot will do it if you get too close. There is at least one thread a month about someone getting thrown at. And if you try to sling back, I'll bet you'll have about 35 weights coming your way from 35 competing pier fisherman. It's their culture... I'd strongly advise against it.

Rule of thumb... if people are fishing from shore/fishing structure, you should not come anywhere near them in your yak unless there's no way around it. I think this rule holds true for most every other fishing community in the United States. It irritates landlocked people who in-turn generalize all yakers to be inconsiderate.

P.S. (1) there is nothing illegal about yelling at a stranger... esp if that person is infringing on your potential to catch dinner for your family... which I think is what most of the pier fisherman strive for. (2) You have a right to an opinion, but you were still in the wrong both legally and morally. (3) Anyone that comes within slinging distance of a pier should feel lucky not to be hit. Count your blessings and move on; it could have been a lot worse

Hate that this is the impression you get of our area's fisherman, but you'll find that most everybody is pleasant and helpful as long as you're considerate towards them. And if you don't know exactly what you're doing, ask for advice


----------



## AllYakedUp

Thanks, Magic Mike. I am from out of town and do not get that type of response from fishermen around here. It caught me off guard. I've talked about it with fisherman here and they thought it was crazy also. But since you took time to explain it in a very educated way, I'll know better next time.


----------



## pacecountryboy

he said it was his fault in the post....iam sorry but i fish the pier and it does get people pissed off when the kayaks get to close but i have to say it aint always there fault and the way the people on the pier handle is bull throwing cobia jigs at the kayaks is just stupid u can really hurt someone doing that crap i watched a guy at pensacola pier go to jail for doing it and have seen a few people on kayaks come on the pier lookin for people that have done it to them i kayak fish so i see it from both sides yes the rule is there for a reason and should followed but i have seen people hooked up on fish and get pulled to close to the pier and they start throwing jigs trying to snag the line or hit the guy its not right respect from both sides is needed and they guys ur saying cant afford a kayak to get out there and fish are the same guys on the pier with 700 dollar van stalls on 300 dollar rainshadow rods but thats my thought on this subject


----------



## Night Wing

Nice report and an awesome mixed bag of fishing. :thumbsup:


----------



## need2fish

Haven't read the reports here in a while. Kinda like the good old days. Is Will out of jail?


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat

When people on kayaks get to close to the pier, we aren't always quick to throw. We tell you to be at least 100 yards away from the pier, but if you continue to hang around some people will start throwing. When people do throw they aren't trying to hit you, they just want to get the message across that you need to go. The best thing for you do is to just go, and if you did decide to throw at the pier you would not win.


----------



## weedline

i will start by saying dont knock the pier guys they have a small area to fish and 99% are good people if u are from out of the area u get looked at as a googan at first but if u come back more and more they start to help u and when u have your first king or cobia up they will be the first to be right there with a gaff and a handshake with that said i know what happened with u u came inshore from a mile out giving the pier a mile to the west going downsea to the west and with the current u got to close sh-- hapens i get that and if i recal no one threw lead at u dont get in a pissing match on the forum just learn from your mistakes but it was a nice catch dont want to be rude but se both sides


----------



## Try'n Hard

weedline said:


> i will start by saying dont knock the pier guys they have a small area to fish and 99% are good people


I like what you said but would put it at about 82%

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Jet fishin

AllYakedUp said:


> Fished Navarre beach 10/20-10/21 and had a great time! Everyone was so nice! Those nice people on the pier yelled after I got to close.
> But it was my fault, of course. I love everyone heal the world.


First off welcome to the forum. 
Very nice catch. I think I saw you, I trolled by east to west in a blue and white Sunbird. 

Now for the record. There are very few locals here.
Just because you live here, does not mean your from here
Most people migrated here from other states. 
This area was very sparse in the mid 70's 
The maritime community, was very friendly and helpful.

Please do not confuse the actions of some as how we locals treat our guest.
Myself, I am glad you choose to support or local economy by coming here to fish.
I hope you come back with your friends. 

I apologize for the way you were treated as our guest.
Please in the future stay away from the pier when you return. 

And don't lump us all together.


----------



## BlackJeep

These types of things happen all the time. I think I can summarize.... He was a dumbass..., now he knows. 

Unfortunately he made the mistake of not accepting that he was a dumbass on this forum. Best advise... admit you're a dumbass and don't do it again.

I have no sympathy for the pier rat crowd, but there's no reason to crowd them when we can go wherever else we want. 

Good luck, tight lines!


----------



## Jet fishin

Yes he made a mistake. Going to close to the pier. 
Yes he made a mistake. In how he presented it on here.
2 separate mistakes. 

There is a big difference between ignorance and stupid. 

Ignorance is you don't know. 

Stupid is you can't learn. 

The guy was only guilty of being ignorant. If he does it again then it becomes stupid. 

Calling someone you never met a dumbass on this forum. Is not ignorant, that only leaves 1 option. And we all know what that is.


----------

